# Duck Hunting the Coast



## critter85

So I have been thinking about heading down to the Georgia coast to try some saltwater duck hunting. I have a lot of experience inland but there is just something about trying a new style. I have fished in the Jekyll area from the bank and that's all I know about the area. Any tips? I have heard Rhetts Island is good but I am open to anything. Not asking for your specific honey holes but just what to look for. Any info would be great.


----------



## Larry Young Jr

talk with Killer elite he is the east coast man. I am sure he will help you out.


----------



## CootCartel

the tide will be your worst enemy down here... good luck


----------



## critter85

High tide or low tide good? Where is it legal to hunt?


----------



## CootCartel

you can hunt any where there is salt water, just don't step on to land.. and as far as which tide, it is all according to where you are hunting... just follow the tide


----------



## critter85

Thanks for the info CootCartel! What species get shot down there?


----------



## rdnckrbby

The main thing I have found out about hunting sea ducks (buffies,ruddies, redhead,cans) is boat traffic and scouting. There is so much water and so few places to hide you need to find marsh points adjacent to a place the ducks congregate. It's all about devoting time to find where the birds want to be and setting up as close as possible.. The weekdays can be slow in the sounds due to the ducks rafting up in open water. Try to time it when boats will be running them up


----------



## king killer delete

*Every where*



critter85 said:


> High tide or low tide good? Where is it legal to hunt?


 Now that being said no person can own salt marsh unless they have a deed from the King of England. That means it has been passed down to you .  It is all state land and unless its protected you can hunt it. Now dont go set your decoys next to somebodys dock and start shootin. DNR might have a problem with that. Dont expect to come to the coast and clean up. You are going to be shooting Mergansers of all types and Buffle heads. Now every now and then you will kill a lone blue bill or a red head. But dont go and think you are in duck town. You gota scout and I talk  to the fishermen all the time and if you got somebody that flys the coast you can ask them to keep a watch for birds. I have been skunked many times and there is allot of water and coast to contend with. But you can kill ducks.


----------



## king killer delete

*This man hunts the coast as much as I do.*



rdnckrbby said:


> The main thing I have found out about hunting sea ducks (buffies,ruddies, redhead,cans) is boat traffic and scouting. There is so much water and so few places to hide you need to find marsh points adjacent to a place the ducks congregate. It's all about devoting time to find where the birds want to be and setting up as close as possible.. The weekdays can be slow in the sounds due to the ducks rafting up in open water. Try to time it when boats will be running them up


 We know each other well and he is a great source of info.


----------



## king killer delete

*X2x2*



CootCartel said:


> you can hunt any where there is salt water, just don't step on to land.. and as far as which tide, it is all according to where you are hunting... just follow the tide


 You can step in the puff mud but do no get above high the high water mark.


----------



## Golden BB

There's lots of good hunting around the Savannah refuge and allot less people.  Just watch your boundries.


----------



## thar31321

Golden BB said:


> There's lots of good hunting around the Savannah refuge and allot less people.  Just watch your boundries.



I'm sure some on here can help you with the Savannah area. They seem to send people south a lot.


----------



## king killer delete

*Get a map and scout*



thar31321 said:


> I'm sure some on here can help you with the Savannah area. They seem to send people south a lot.


 you can only take 25 shells with you into the refuge and you got to be 50 yards from front /middle/ and back river the 3 channels of the Savannah River. You also can not hunt steam boat cut or rifle cut. Union creek has got plenty of birds but you gota have a South Carolina Lic. You can print the refuge pass on line . Read the rules  and sign the paper. Go Hunt. Good luck and I will see you in the river. One other thing check the map and know where you are cause there  are places that are off limits.


----------



## Golden BB

thar31321 said:


> I'm sure some on here can help you with the Savannah area. They seem to send people south a lot.


can't comment about the present day south but I quit hunting there several years ago because of all the people and very little space.   Things up here are much more quiet and less pressured birds.   Ever hunt the Sav area let me know.


----------



## Skyjacker

I'm not trying to run a hunter off, but if you think you are going to have success hunting ducks in coastal marshes a couple of weekends a year without knowing someone or going with someone who does it regularly and knows where the ducks are, then you are just wasting time and gas money.  
You'll end up cutting your teeth at least 6-7 trips before you even find a spot that has birds.  Unless of course you just ride freely until you see another boat and set up 50 yards from them.  Good luck not getting shot at.  Bottom line is, you either dedicate the majority of your duck season maybe even 2-3 seasons to the area and knowing how to hunt it, or you'll be sitting there drinking coffee in your boat birdless.


----------



## king killer delete

*Dead on*



Skyjacker said:


> I'm not trying to run a hunter off, but if you think you are going to have success hunting ducks in coastal marshes a couple of weekends a year without knowing someone or going with someone who does it regularly and knows where the ducks are, then its just not going to happen.
> 
> You'll end up cutting your teeth at least 6-7 trips before you even find a spot that has birds.  Unless of course you just ride freely until you see another boat and set up 50 yards from them.  Good luck not getting shot at.  Bottom line is, you either dedicate the majority of your duck season maybe even 2-3 seasons to the area and knowing how to hunt it, or you'll be sitting there drinking coffee in your boat birdless.


 I still do that from time to time. But you are so right. I talk about he coast all the time but if you have never been there you better get ready for allot of time. Be ready to shoot mergansers and buffy.


----------



## king killer delete

Also dont come down to the coast with your 12 foot jon boat and your 6 hp motor. I have a small boat for the coast and its a 17 /4  tracker. When the wind blows and the tide rolls in 3 anchors will not hold my boat  in place. Several years ago I lost a decoy and a man called me a week later. he was 9 miles from where I hunted/


----------



## critter85

Wow guys thats a lot of info thanks! Don't worry KillerElite I have an 18' with a 90hp. I wouldnt even try a 12' boat down there. I have a lot of experience hunting public water and shooting divers at Seminole. Basically looking for a change of scenery.


----------



## thar31321

Golden BB said:


> can't comment about the present day south but I quit hunting there several years ago because of all the people and very little space.   Things up here are much more quiet and less pressured birds.   Ever hunt the Sav area let me know.



You are so kind. I got a new single shot 12ga with a 5 shell holder on the stock. It's a full chock so I should be able to shoot the high ones. It's cool, I'm thinking about getting a cool sticker with something like(no offense) killer elite on the barrel. Sounds cool or I think so. I need a change of scenery from the sanitation ponds I cut my teeth on hunting.


----------



## Chase4556

My buddy and I will be getting back into the states soon, and come November-ish we are wanting to go try and get some ducks. We are stationed at HAAF. You guys think its better to get a guide, or do a little scouting around in the Savannah area? We are not die hard duck guys, I'm mainly a dove hunter, but would like to go get some.


----------



## Golden BB

Chase, there's plenty of ducks around Sav.


----------



## merganzarinthedecoys

What the best landing to use?


----------



## king killer delete

*Shoot me a PM*



Chase4556 said:


> My buddy and I will be getting back into the states soon, and come November-ish we are wanting to go try and get some ducks. We are stationed at HAAF. You guys think its better to get a guide, or do a little scouting around in the Savannah area? We are not die hard duck guys, I'm mainly a dove hunter, but would like to go get some.


 I am a Retired 1SGT. I will show you the ins and outs of Duck Hunting in this area. I have been duck hunting in this area for over 30 years.


----------



## king killer delete

*What do you wana hunt.*



merganzarinthedecoys said:


> What the best landing to use?


 we got at least a 100 plus counting private landings and some place we dont have ramps we have lifts.


----------



## king killer delete

*GHolden BB*



Golden BB said:


> Chase, there's plenty of ducks around Sav.



If he will give me a call I will take him hunting. I remember when I got to Savannah nobody would give me the time of day cause i was a Veitnam Vet and a soldier.


----------



## DeweyDuck

killer elite said:


> I am a Retired 1SGT. I will show you the ins and outs of Duck Hunting in this area. I have been duck hunting in this area for over 30 years.



Atta Boy Sir!!!!!


----------



## Chase4556

killer elite said:


> I am a Retired 1SGT. I will show you the ins and outs of Duck Hunting in this area. I have been duck hunting in this area for over 30 years.



That would be amazing. I really appreciate it 1SGT!


----------



## Skyjacker

Chase4556 said:


> My buddy and I will be getting back into the states soon, and come November-ish we are wanting to go try and get some ducks. We are stationed at HAAF. You guys think its better to get a guide, or do a little scouting around in the Savannah area? We are not die hard duck guys, I'm mainly a dove hunter, but would like to go get some.



Hire a guide otherwise you'll be birdless.


----------



## Skyjacker

killer elite said:


> I remember when I got to Savannah nobody would give me the time of day cause i was a Veitnam Vet and a soldier.



Huh??


----------



## Chase4556

Skyjacker said:


> Hire a guide otherwise you'll be birdless.



As I figured. I appreciate it.


----------



## CootCartel

Try captain  David Newlin,  he is the best guide in Savannah, or so I am told...also bring a full choke, those birds will be out there


----------



## king killer delete

Skyjacker said:


> Huh??


----------



## king killer delete

*Check my album*



Skyjacker said:


> Huh??


 There is a few birds on it and I have  a group of guys that I hunt with. One of my best  buddys worked for David Newlin for years and you are Right Newlin is the best pro guide in this area. One of my Buddys is a Drake pro Staffer. One of my Partners is the Commander of Coast Guard air station  Savannah and I hunt with a bunch of guys from 1-75 Inf.   I dont kill birds everytime I go but it dont cost you nothing  to hunt out of my boat and those pictures speak for me. When I learn how to post pic on this thing you will see allot more. I have folks that are gona hunt with me this year and Im gona do my best to put them on birds.  I do it for any Military folks every chance  I get. If I cant go I try to get them to somebody that they can hunt with. I dont get paid for it I just try to help people. I guess that makes me a bad guy. The invite is there.


----------



## DUhollywood1

killer elite said:


> There is a few birds on it and I have  a group of guys that I hunt with. One of my best  buddys worked for David Newlin for years and you are Right Newlin is the best pro guide in this area. One of my Buddys is a Drake pro Staffer. One of my Partners is the Commander of Coast Guard air station  Savannah and I hunt with a bunch of guys from 1-75 Inf.   I dont kill birds everytime I go but it dont cost you nothing  to hunt out of my boat and those pictures speak for me. When I learn how to post pic on this thing you will see allot more. I have folks that are gona hunt with me this year and Im gona do my best to put them on birds.  I do it for any Military folks every chance  I get. If I cant go I try to get them to somebody that they can hunt with. I dont get paid for it I just try to help people. I guess that makes me a bad guy. The invite is there.




Just pm me and I will put your pics here for you. I think there is a lot of people that would love to see them, even last year pics. None from the 1940's though most of us wasn't born then.


----------



## king killer delete

*I wiil take you up on that*



DUhollywood1 said:


> Just pm me and I will put your pics here for you. I think there is a lot of people that would love to see them, even last year pics. None from the 1940's though most of us wasn't born then.


Thanks. Let me get a couple of shots and I will send them to you.

Im old but I was born in 51. I wish I had some pic from the old days.


----------



## king killer delete

*For all you nay sayers*

I will have some teal pictures from this mornings hunt posted later today by my Buddy USMC084. It was a great day on the Savannah River just east of the refuge. 3 hunted and we killed 3 limits of Blue wing teal. As soon as Andy gets a chance the pictures  will be up for everybody to see. Them teal MOJO were eye candy for the teal. Saw at least 10 Gators.


----------



## USMC0844

I'm posting this for killer elite. the man can't post a picture but he sure knows how to shoot teal.good shooting killer .


----------



## rdnckrbby

Thanks for the hunt killer. Don't you love it when a plan comes together?


----------



## king killer delete

*You were shootin faster than me and you were dead on*



rdnckrbby said:


> Thanks for the hunt killer. Don't you love it when a plan comes together?


 Good job Robie dont forget the geese next week end I will give you a call this week and see what your schedule is like.


----------



## king killer delete

*Thanks Andy*



USMC0844 said:


> I'm posting this for killer elite. the man can't post a picture but he sure knows how to shoot teal.good shooting killer .


If you were here you would have been with us. Thanks so much!


----------



## king killer delete

Red Letter Day


----------



## Chase4556

Yall really stacked them up! Great shooting and great pictures!


----------



## king killer delete

blast from the past. By the way Case has hunted with me many times and is now a close partner. So much for the nay sayers


----------



## emusmacker

I have  a few pics from a couple seasons ago.  We hit it right when the birds had slacked up but still killed ducks and had a great time.

We will be back down there this yr to try again.  Thanks again Killer, rdnckrobby, and wray for the hunt.  We made a couple new friends in the process.


----------



## king killer delete

*We are gona do it this year.*



emusmacker said:


> I have  a few pics from a couple seasons ago.  We hit it right when the birds had slacked up but still killed ducks and had a great time.
> 
> We will be back down there this yr to try again.  Thanks again Killer, rdnckrobby, and wray for the hunt.  We made a couple new friends in the process.


 It is fun.


----------



## Chase4556

killer elite said:


> blast from the past. By the way Case has hunted with me many times and is now a close partner. So much for the nay sayers



Woah woah woah... Close partner? Come on now.. people may get the wrong impression!  Lets stick with close hunting buddy to clear up the confusion!

Already looking forward to this season, may be gone for part of it though. 

Killer Elite is a great duck hunter... however don't lend him your chainsaw!! HAHAHA


----------



## king killer delete

*I am looking forward to it to.*



Chase4556 said:


> Woah woah woah... Close partner? Come on now.. people may get the wrong impression!  Lets stick with close hunting buddy to clear up the confusion!
> 
> Already looking forward to this season, may be gone for part of it though.
> 
> Killer Elite is a great duck hunter... however don't lend him your chainsaw!! HAHAHA


 I took your chain saw to The big o and he thought I had bought you a new one. I just cleaned it up for you. Thanks Buddy .  You Bambi killer. No No:No No:


----------



## Rward3310

Anyone in the savannah area have room for a tag along? Been killing woodies on fort Stewart but it's my first season. I will pay for gas.


----------



## king killer delete

*I do that to*



Rward3310 said:


> Anyone in the savannah area have room for a tag along? Been killing woodies on fort Stewart but it's my first season. I will pay for gas.


If you want to go shoot me a PM.


----------



## g0nef1sshn

*Bring it back to life*

Hunting Stewart and surrounding area this year, first season in Ga. Ill be using a kayak so I wont have room for anyone. But if anyone needs a partner to hunt I am down to go. I work shift work at the moment so I will be able to hunt some weekdays.


----------

